# Hgh dosage before fasted cardio, to split up or all at once?



## RockNrolla (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi guys. 

I'm currently running a cutting cycle with 500 mg testo C ew, 6 units of jintropin and 120 mcg T4 and 30 Mcg T3 (In a mixed pill) 

I started the cutting cycle without the t3/t4 mix and was on 4 units riptropin instead, did all right thing in the morning and did a cardiosession with pretty good results, went from 98 kg to 89 in 10 weeks. Now this morning i was at 93 but still looking leaner. 

When im now doing the jin instead, is it more optimal for the fatburningprocess to split the dose up in 2 like 3 units before cardio and 3 units later preworkout? Or should i just keep going with 6 units right after i wake up?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 5, 2016)

I like split doses am and pm. Gh isn't a fast acting thing. it's a builder. I want two good pulses a day is why I split it...has nothing to do with my work outs


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 5, 2016)

dont think a pre-wo dose will do a lot for fat-burning.  

It will just be a pulse.


----------



## RockNrolla (Dec 6, 2016)

Okey. 

So i'm thinking keep doing 3 units right after i wake up, wait for about 30 minutes and do the fasted cardio and wait for about 3 hours untill i just do a proteinshake, maybe add a little peanutbutter in it? Then wait 3 hours more and starting with the carbs and some omega-3, oatmeals and a banana with some protein and peanutbutter or a little amount of beanpasta with broccoli and chicken. And after this wait for 1 or 2 hours, do the second shot and hit the gym and after the workout do my postworkoutdrink with bcaa/creatine/Maltodextrin. And just fill out the macros i have left during the day. 

What do you guys think?


----------

